# Federal BCBS rejecting 62323 and 62321



## carey24 (Feb 1, 2018)

We have been having issues all of 2017 with FEP denying 62323 and 62321. First for medical records, and then when we send them, that our providers are not eligble to perform the service.

62311 and 62310 we never had any issues with nor are we having any issues with any of our other injection codes. This is only Federal BCBS, all of the other products pay with no issues. 

Has anyone else come across this?


----------

